# Need advise on purchase of 5.1 system‏



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first post..

I am from Singapore and i would like to purchase a good set of 5.1 home theatre system for my home.

Can you recommend me a system that fits my budget of $1100 SGD including shipping?

Also, do i need to buy another a/v receiver or can i play it through my HD media player from AC ryan? (playonHD)


The system will be placed in my living room. - a medium size room i would say.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi juan and welcome to the Shack!

While we do have a few members from your area, they are just that, few. Being in the U.S., it will be difficult for us to make a recommendation not knowing what is available in your area. Since you mentioned shipping, what are some of the online stores that you can purchase from?


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for the reply.

I am new to all the speaker systems etc..

I am not really sure about shipping too and i came across svs which is able to ship to Singapore.
Sadly i do not know the cost as i have not bought from them before but i suspect that the shipping would cost a bomb.


What set of speakers would you all recommend at my budget?
I'll try to check out the speakers recommended in local stores..

The only time i went to check from a local store, I was quoted $3999SGD for Energy RC-Micro 5.1....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Juan I am uncertain what $1100 SGD equates to in US funds but have a look at this post as it will help you make some informed decisions.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the Shack Juan I am uncertain what $1100 SGD equates to in US funds...



Hello,

Tony, I did a quick Google currency conversion (just type it into the search bar) and got "1100 Singapore dollars = 790.4006 U.S. dollars".

I think you may need to buy a receiver to work with the playonHD. I'll leave it to more experienced people here to suggest specific items. You may want to look at online retailers that do ship to Singapore first, then see if they offer the products you want.

I agree with other people when they've suggested Onkyo receivers. They're a great value for the money. As far as speakers, I have the smallest bookshelf speakers (C-50) from Energy and I really like them. Listen to as many as you can to decide on what kind of sound you like. (e.g. horn type speakers from companies like Klipsch).

Good luck,
H


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Emuc64 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Tony, I did a quick Google currency conversion (just type it into the search bar) and got "1100 Singapore dollars = 790.4006 U.S. dollars".


Thanks H,

I do think with a budget like that local shipping is a must. There must be some on line sellers in Singapore?


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just read the review for the SVS SBS 5.1 system and i really like it. 
Can the 5.1 speaker system offered by SVS play directly from ac ryan playonhd media player? or do i need to spend more on a a/v receiver?

I would gladly increase my budget if it is possible to play directly =)
Also, may i know what does the a/v receiver really do? (AC ryan playonhd supports DD, DTS etc too)


Also, what do you all think of this system which i've been quoted by a local store:

It consist of Jamo A102 spk system & Onkyo Tx-sr506 receiver.
$999 total


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

What do you guys think of this set?

Cambridge SoundWorks
Newton Series HT155-SE



Also, this is what i found from a local retail store..
http://www.hifibargain.com/promotions/promo_homeCine.htm

What do you all think about the speakers for sale in the promotion website?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Cambridge SoundWorks HT155-SE are Ok but they are a bit small what size room are you going to use them in? 
The Onkyo 506 is also a bit underpowered, is that what your budget can afford as I highly recommend going with the 706 if you can.


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank You tony =)


I've more or less decided to grab the SVS SBS 5.1 system with SBS mains and PB12 NSD woofer...
(increased my budget after much readings)
It will cost around $2000 SGD for me to get them...

Also, do you recommend Onkyo 507 to go with it for $490 SGD and is it ok if i were to have all speakers wall mounted? (including scs centre)

My plan is to have the 4 SBS speakers mounted at the 4 corners, SCS centre mounted to wall that is directly below TV while above subwoofer.
Subwoofer will be at the centre front.

However, before i hit the buy button, there are still afew speaker system that i have been offered..
What do you all think about them?

1. Definitive technology Pro Cinema 800 bundled with marantz 5003 ~ $2599SGD
2. Tannoy F1 custom package bundled with marantz 5003 ~ $2350 SGD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jx87 said:


> Thank You tony =):wave:
> 
> :help:
> I've more or less decided to grab the SVS SBS 5.1 system with SBS mains and PB12 NSD woofer...
> ...


Hi,

Wall mounting the speakers will be fine however dont put them directly in the corners of the room you should have them about 2 feet (60cm) in. I suggest placing the sub in one of the front corners of the room (this improves output).
I think the SVS speaker package is your best choice but the Onkyo507 is a bit underpowered I would suggest looking at last years model of Onkyos and try to get a 706 or at the very least the 606 as they offer better video processing and a better amplifier section.


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

What does HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output) means?

I do not really understand what does an a/v receiver do.. All i know is that i want to watch 1080p movies from my playonhd ac ryan media play with my svs 5.1 speakers. 

Can i just plug the hdmi output to the TV for video and the optical output to the a/v receiver sound?
What will i be missing out anything if i were to do so?


Below are the specs i have obtained for onkyo 507 and 607 asia models:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS for onkyo 507*

160 W/Ch at 6 Ohms, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, JEITA
Frequency Response: 5 Hz–100 kHz (+1 dB, -3 dB) 
WHD: 435 x 151.5 x 329 mm 
Weight: 9.6 kg (Taiwanese model: 8.8 kg)

*AUDIO AND VIDEO FEATURES*


DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIx Decoding
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker Technology
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer
192 kHz/24-Bit DACs for All Channels
Advanced 32-Bit Processing DSP Chip
4 Digital Inputs (2 Optical and 2 Coaxial)
Front-Panel Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.)
HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output)
Optimum Gain Volume Control Circuitry
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology)
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function
CinemaFILTER™
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
A-Form Listening Mode Memory
Double Bass Function
Direct Mode
Pure Audio Mode
Crossover Adjustment (40/50/60/80/100/120/150/200 Hz)
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 100 ms in 20 ms Steps)
Subwoofer and Surround Back Pre Outs
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts (Except Zone 2)
Color-Coded Speaker Terminals
40 FM/AM Radio Presets
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod
Preprogrammed RI (Remote Interactive) Remote Control

*ADVANCED FEATURES*


DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus Decoding 
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, and CEC
HDMI Audio and Video Processing (1080p; 4 Inputs and 1 Output)
HDTV-Capable HDMI Video Switching 
Audyssey 2EQ™ to Correct Room Acoustic Problems
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source)
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing Game (RPG)
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files

*OTHER FEATURES*

Non-Scaling Configuration
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels
4 A/V Inputs and 1 Output
Video Output (Monitor)
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer)
Headphone Jack 
Sleep Timer (via Remote)
Battery-Free Memory Backup


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS for onkyo 607*


175 W/Ch at 6 Ohms, 1 kHz, 1 Channel Driven, JEITA
Frequency Response: 5 Hz–100 kHz (+1 dB, -3 dB) 
WHD: 435 x 176 x 329 mm 
Weight: 11.0 kg (Taiwanese model: 10.8 kg)

*AUDIO AND VIDEO FEATURES*


DTS-ES™ Discrete/Matrix, DTS Neo:6®, DTS 96/24™, Dolby® Digital EX™ Decoding
DTS Surround Sensation® Speaker Technology
H.C.P.S. (High Current Power Supply) Massive High Power Transformer
192 kHz/24-Bit DACs for All Channels
Advanced 32-Bit Processing DSP Chip
4 Digital Inputs (2 Optical and 2 Coaxial)
Front-Panel Audio Input for Portable Devices
Front-Panel Auxiliary A/V Input (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.)
HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output)
Optimum Gain Volume Control Circuitry
Bi-Amping Capability for Music and Movie Sound Effects
WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology)
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function
CinemaFILTER™
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
A-Form Listening Mode Memory
Double Bass Function
Direct Mode
Pure Audio Mode
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB (40/50/60/80/100/120/150/200 Hz)
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 100 ms in 10 ms Steps)
Dual Subwoofer Pre Outs
Banana Plug-Compatible Speaker Posts 
Color-Coded Speaker Terminals
40 FM/AM Random Presets
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod
Preprogrammed RI Remote Control with Onscreen Setup

*ADVANCED FEATURES*


DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, DTS-HD Express, Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz Decoding
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, and CEC 
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (1 Front/5 Rear Inputs and 1 Output)
HDTV-Capable HDMI Video Switching
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080i from Component Video and Composite Video Inputs
Deinterlacer with Faroudja DCDi Edge™ (Directional Correlational Deinterlacing) Technology
Audyssey 2EQ™ to Correct Room Acoustic Problems
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction
Powered Zone 2 and Zone 2 Line-Out for Playback in Another Room (Separate Source)
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing Game (RPG)
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection


*OTHER FEATURES*


Non-Scaling Configuration
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for Front L/R Channels
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output
Video Output (Monitor)
2 Audio Inputs and 1 Output
Onscreen Display (OSD) for HDMI Output
Display Dimmer (Normal/Dim/Dimmer)
Headphone Jack 
Sleep Timer (via Remote)
Battery-Free Memory Backup
Aluminum Front Panel
Spin-Finished Aluminum Volume Knob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jx87 said:


> What does HDTV-Capable (720p/1080i) Component Video Switching (2 Inputs and 1 Output) means?


This means that you have 2 component inputs (these are analog video inputs that can handle up to 1080i HD signals) They are red, green, & Blue rca connectors.



> I do not really understand what does an a/v receiver do.. All i know is that i want to watch 1080p movies from my playonhd ac ryan media play with my svs 5.1 speakers.


AN A/V receiver handles all the video and audio including some upconversion of analog standard definition video and of course does the amplification of the audio out to the speakers.



> Can i just plug the hdmi output to the TV for video and the optical output to the a/v receiver sound?
> What will i be missing out anything if i were to do so?


HDMI is the best and easiest connection to use as it handles both the audio and video. Just be aware that most of the lower end receivers do not upconvert analoge video to the HDMI out so you would need to also connect a component cable from the receiver to the display for inputs like a VCR.

A receiver is the best way to make connections and run a theater system HTPCs are a pain to usually get working properly.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jx87 said:


> Thank You tony =)
> 
> 
> I've more or less decided to grab the SVS SBS 5.1 system with SBS mains and PB12 NSD woofer...
> ...


Marantz is a very reliable receiver brand and I don't see the Onkyo 600 series besting that receiver.


----------

